# Wally World Score!!!!



## scott30415 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hodgon T7 $7/lb


----------



## fishtail (Dec 7, 2016)

Rincon?
Statesboro?


----------



## scott30415 (Dec 7, 2016)

Statesboro


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 7, 2016)

Got some in Thomson also.


----------

